# Helmet Suggestions...What do you wear?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

After nearly turning my brain into mashed potatoes the other day, I've accepted the fact that it's a good idea to ride with a helmet if I still want snowboard, or eat solid foods, past the age of 50.

So I'm looking for suggestions. Anyone happy with their helmet? Fit-wise, weight-wise etc...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Smith Variant Audio edition. It's super light, super comfy, full of vents and it has built in tunes. But really, it will all come down to personal preference. Just go to your local shop and start trying 'em on until you find one you like. Oh, and bring your goggles, that way you know they fit with the helmet.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Smith Maze: 
Positives:
-Great fit, doesn't move around especially when locked down my goggle strap
-Great ventilation, open up or cover up vents on demand
-Ultra-light, can barely feel it on your head. Advertised as the lightest on the market and I don't disagree.
-Great goggle integration, at least with Smith goggles, Oakley Crowbars, or Spy Platoons.
-Warm, no need for a beanie, especially with the included ear pads
-Great protection, can withstand a head hit on ice at fairly moderate speed, from experience

Negative:
-Expensive, but you get what you pay for
-Ear pads jams in-ear headphones straight into the ear canal, painful but helps seal audio better
Great helmet.

It's the helmet that I currently use, and will continue to use until something lighter comes along.


----------



## NoobBoarder (Jan 25, 2011)

Extremo said:


> After nearly turning my brain into mashed potatoes the other day, I've accepted the fact that it's a good idea to ride with a helmet if I still want snowboard, or eat solid foods, past the age of 50.
> 
> So I'm looking for suggestions. Anyone happy with their helmet? Fit-wise, weight-wise etc...


If money isn't an issue, get the POC MIPS helmet. Heard great things about them. Probably your most advanced helmet.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I fell hard my first time riding. In fact I did it twice. I swore never to ride without a helmet again regardless of how good I may get. I realize that I can not only catch an edge at any point just due to bad conditions or something in the snow I didn't see but also because of someone sitting in the trail where they shouldnt be. Or a mistake collison from someone out of control. I can get bone damage fixed. Brain damage I can't.
Okay enough of the soap box.....


I have two helmets.
-Giro (L) which I no longer wear. Joint is huge and makes me look like I should ride the short yellow bus to school. Great protection though.

-Smith Allure (M) Yes its a females helmet. Didn't know that when i bought it. Oh well....so long as its not girlie colors I dont care. I like it lol
Fits great and has a furry lining inside. Low profile, comfortable and very light. 

Might buy one of the higher end Smith helmets next season though


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Bern watts is what I wear and been pretty happy with it.. I've seen some low profile POC helms also.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Smith Maze love that helmet also has the zipper in the ear pads to add headphones.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

It's like boots, pick whatever fits you well.
It should be snug but not hurt.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

I wear a Giro Revolver.. It's comfortable, doesn't look weird, and for some reason it tends to be cheaper most places I've went to look at helmets.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Another vote for the Smith Maze. Kept my noggin intact so far, and I've tested its durability a few times. Light weight, comfortable, and also has goggle vents in the front to prevent them from fogging.

But I'd still suggest trying several on and get the best fit with your head and goggles.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

rocking a smith transport, light weight with vents, correction... was light weight until I installed the GoPro...


----------



## antman747 (Mar 1, 2011)

Smith variant. I love this one. Light and can't tell its there most times. I had a giro before and it was heavy and boxed me ears.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Like my protec b2 got the audioforce with the mute and volume on ear pads makes tunes super easy to control. not the warmest for the ears but my head gets hot. Feels pretty light to me.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I love my smith Holt, probably not the most advanced or expensive, but it fits better that most for me, and i like the way it looks.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well depends if you want a helmet just to protect you from pain or actual injury. If it's just pain get whatever helmet you want, but safety I would go with Giro or RED. They are the few companies that have their helmets actually certified.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like my new Bern Watts Hard Hat about 100 times more then the RED Avid I recently cracked. Its a little heavier but its nice and my head feels alot safer. Check out the "Hard Hat" tech, its different and worth considering.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

For this season I moved from a Giro helemet to a POC Bug receptor which has been very comfortable and relatively light on my head. If it wasnt for the fit I would have gone for Giro G10.

Realistically the fit is the most critical out of all the helmets.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I like my new Bern Watts Hard Hat about 100 times more then the RED Avid I recently cracked. Its a little heavier but its nice and my head feels alot safer. Check out the "Hard Hat" tech, its different and worth considering.


This man speaks the truth. I have a Bern Watts and love it. Warm and low-profile. Some dont like the "Hard Hat" tech as it uses Brock foam for multiple impacts. Its not technically "snow sport" certified but it will get the job done and is more comfortable in my opinion than EPS. Plus if you take a small knock to the dome on a rail you wont need to replace it, unlike most helmets that use EPS which is a one hit wonder.

And on a super positive note you wont look like this...


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

+1 for the smith maze.

they fit great and if you take out the ear flaps and wear a beanie underneath, no pressure points due to headphones and goggles fit comfortably underneath or overtop the helmet.


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

I just bought a Smith Variant (non brim) for $70 shipped. It's normally more than twice that. The helmet is very comfortable. My 57cm head fits the medium perfectly. With just a few cranks of the boa wheel, it fits like a glove. It's light weight (not nearly as light as the maze) and doesn't look big on your head. I wear Von Zipper Fishbowl goggles and the brimmed helmet fit well, but I ordered the non-brim version. The liner inside is antistatic, antimicrobial, and anti-odor. It completely lines the inside of the helmet and can be removed. If you remove it, you could probably wear a thin beanie with the helmet. The ear flaps allow you to insert headphones.

Regardless of which helmet you buy, get one that fits your head and goggles. Your head should be in contact with as much of the inside of the helmet as possible to prevent a small contact patch in the event of impact. Comfort and temperature control it important as well. It's also important to buy now because the prices are getting under half MSRP and selection will start to dwindle.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

rdot84 said:


> This man speaks the truth. I have a Bern Watts and love it. Warm and low-profile. Some dont like the "Hard Hat" tech as it uses Brock foam for multiple impacts. Its not technically "snow sport" certified but it will get the job done and is more comfortable in my opinion than EPS. Plus if you take a small knock to the dome on a rail you wont need to replace it, unlike most helmets that use EPS which is a one hit wonder.




thanks for the info. I want to get a Bern and was trying to decide hard hat or EPS. From reading their site it was a bit confusing as to which offered more protection. As one was "certified" for snow or something and one could take multiple hits. 

I def need to get a multiple hit helmet, I jinx myself with a bad crash every time I buy an expensive lightweight bike helmet. I've done it twice now--buy a $200 helmet and crack in half the next day. Its painful in many ways


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

mixie said:


> thanks for the info. I want to get a Bern and was trying to decide hard hat or EPS. From reading their site it was a bit confusing as to which offered more protection. As one was "certified" for snow or something and one could take multiple hits.
> 
> I def need to get a multiple hit helmet, I jinx myself with a bad crash every time I buy an expensive lightweight bike helmet. I've done it twice now--buy a $200 helmet and crack in half the next day. Its painful in many ways


Just be careful in your research and decision. Cars have crumple zones designed to disperse energy away from the driver. The car is the worst for wear in the event of a crash. Older cars which are harder/more rigid in the same size suffered less damage but transmitted more energy to the driver. Many helmets are the same way. Now if the helmet has the technology to provide the same level of protection without being destroyed, go for it. I'm not in the trees or even narrow groomers yet. When I get there I will be looking for a helmet known and tested for minimal brain damage.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow...thanks for the feedback guys. 

I went and tried on the Smith Maze and Holt which were both light and comfortable. I tried a Giro Shiv but they didn't have my size. A Bern Watts EPS and Macon but didn't have my size in either of those. I'm going to try to find another local Bern dealer and hit a few more shops to see what pro-tec is all about.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

metoo said:


> Just be careful in your research and decision. Cars have crumple zones designed to disperse energy away from the driver. The car is the worst for wear in the event of a crash. Older cars which are harder/more rigid in the same size suffered less damage but transmitted more energy to the driver. Many helmets are the same way. Now if the helmet has the technology to provide the same level of protection without being destroyed, go for it. I'm not in the trees or even narrow groomers yet. When I get there I will be looking for a helmet known and tested for minimal brain damage.


I'm willing to sacrifice a bit of protection for durability. While that might sound stupid, I've whacked my head plenty hard riding my road bike wearing very minimal helmetry. I've split a lightweight bike helmet in half and got up and walked away. I hit the pavement at about 25mph and pretty much landed on my head. Actually, I was in a race and I got back on my bike, the officials pulled me out since I no longer had a "functioning" helmet. :laugh:

That helmet looks like a flimsy beanie compared to these hard hat Berns so I'm not too concerned. I know if I buy the one hit wonder helm I will crash it and never replace it. So it's better in the long run to get the multi hit model.


Extremo, if you do find a Bern let me know if they run true to size. I can't find ANY in the shops by me. According to their size chart I need a small but all my other helms are mediums so I'm not to sure about wanting to order one.


----------



## muirin (Nov 3, 2011)

*Bern Watts, and helmets in general*

I have a Bern Watts EPS helmet and really like it. It is comfortable and deep. From what I could gather, the EPS version is certified for a very hard impact but after any significant impact it should be replaced. The hard hat version can take multiple impacts but is not certified for a very hard one. For that reason, I am in favor of the EPS; my brain is important!

I am a huge fan of helmets--I'm a psychiatrist and I've seen what can happen when people have traumatic brain injuries  When choosing a helmet in general, I think it's important to try a lot on and see what feels good, since heads are different shapes even if circumferences are the same and the helmet needs to fit with your goggles.


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

Another Smith Variant (brim version) rocker here. It's toasty, very comfortable, reasonably light, works well with goggles, and just felt better than any other. I bought it on closeout online last year for around $60 after trying it on in-store. GL with your shopping!


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Wow...thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> I went and tried on the Smith Maze and Holt which were both light and comfortable. I tried a Giro Shiv but they didn't have my size. A Bern Watts EPS and Macon but didn't have my size in either of those. I'm going to try to find another local Bern dealer and hit a few more shops to see what pro-tec is all about.


I have the protec riot, i believe, it is the andreas wiig pro model...has a brim and stylish shape, as well as being one of the certified ones out there . I really like it. you can keep the head padding in and no beanie, or take it out and it fits perfect with a beanie. perfect goggle fit for my electrics as well.

had a smith holt before, and like my protec way better

Amazon.com: Pro-tec Riot Andreas Wiig Snow Helmet: Sports & Outdoors

heres a lil more info from protec themselves

http://pro-tec.net/riot-snow-helmet.php


----------



## Lcdel (Feb 25, 2012)

glad you're leaving the clan of park kids who think they're too cool to wear a helmet...i see far too many
IMO it's just asking for a concussion considering 4/5 times i fall i hit my head. i'd be dead by now :thumbsdown:

make sure the helmet fits on your ears right or else it kills them after a long day of riding


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Just to be clear about Hard Hat tech. You are not buying the multiple-impact foam as a money-saving choice. It is a brain saving choice you have to make for yourself..

About 10 people wearing helmets have died crashing into trees in CO this year, and while I have ZERO stats, I bet you less than 20% of them were using the Bern or POC tech. Snowolf has given a great breakdown of this in the past, as a reason he does not wear one. If you are travelling 30+ mph and slightly out of your ability, you aren't respecting your body or protecting it no matter what kind of helmet you wear. 

The EPS helmets may save your life when they crack, they may not. Its possible to have many softer hits with an EPS helm that will cause concussions. The hard hats are designed to take falls like 10-12 mph, maybe slipping off a rail, or bouncing your head as you miss a landing, and protect you from concussions. When I cracked my last helm, I was riding very slowly, switch, on a very icy day, scorpioned real hard, and my head hurt bad for like 3 weeks after, right where the crack was. In that situation I think my new Hard Hat would have performed much better for the hat and for my skull.

The better I get, the more time I am taking to get down the mountain, enjoying more of all teh natural features, riding slower. All you dipshits just crawling out of beginnerdom and thinking its time to go fast, slow the fuck down or YOU WILL DIE.

cheers.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Snowolf has given a great breakdown of this in the past, as a reason he does not wear one.




link plz? I actually spent most of the last two seasons snowboarding _with_ a helmet before ditching the stupid thing. I'm only interested a new helmet now since I've been venturing into the park. And that's only due to crap conditions this season. I've run into plenty of trees sans helmet  and I'm still alive so I guess I'm riding inside my ability level :dunno: I think I did more damage to the poor trees then myself  

I'd really prefer to not wear one at all so I've love to see this evidence. 


Except I think the Bern Watts in White would look cute with pig tails and the rest of my kit so I can't decide :laugh: Might need different goggles tho


----------



## P-Ride (Jan 29, 2012)

I've got this Bern G2 and it's awesome. Light, sliding open/close helmet vents and the knitted helmet liner is SUPER comfy and warm! That - and it looks badass!

http://www.allsporthelmets.com/shop/media/ecom/prodlg/g2_blk_hatstyle_wht_visor.jpg

Whatever Bern you look at, I couldn't recommend the removable knitted liner enough!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> link plz? I actually spent most of the last two seasons snowboarding _with_ a helmet before ditching the stupid thing. I'm only interested a new helmet now since I've been venturing into the park. And that's only due to crap conditions this season. I've run into plenty of trees sans helmet  and I'm still alive so I guess I'm riding inside my ability level :dunno: I think I did more damage to the poor trees then myself
> 
> I'd really prefer to not wear one at all so I've love to see this evidence.
> 
> ...


If you are going into the park, it would be foolhardy to not wear one imho, even tho all the good "cool" guys don't.

Snowolf doesn't ride much park at all.

Sorry but you'll have to just do a search and find his post I dont remember where I read it.

I broke down most of the "evidence" or rather, argument, in my first post. 

Hitting a tree at 30mph has a super awesome chance of killing you regardless of wearing a helmet. Many begginner/intermediate riders do nothing but ride fast, barely in control, creating the perfect storm where you have 10 helmet wearing deaths on groomers in a few months time. This situation negates helmets.

Experience. Learning to fall on your elbows and shoulders without hurting them, tucking your chin, basically protecting your head without wearing a helmet. 

Maybe you never hit your head...probably don't need a helmet.

I hit my head all the time, not really, but a couple times a year is enough for me to wear one. I'm just used to it, it's like wearing my jacket or boots, its not an optional part of my kit.

To each their own.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> If you are going into the park, it would be foolhardy to not wear one imho, even tho all the good "cool" guys don't.
> 
> Snowolf doesn't ride much park at all.
> 
> ...


 I don't care about being cool but I DO care about looking good and helm MUST match my kit and not fuck up my hair :laugh:


Interestingly enough I was just reading the Bern website (again, Im real bored at work) Some of their helmets are rated for bike/Skate and some are rated for Ski/Snow. I am now curious as to what the differences in the standards are. As I've said above I've taken some VERY bad crashes on my bike onto asphalt destroying helmets and walked away unharmed. Ive yet to even come close to crashing that hard on my board. d I'd feel more then confident with those on an icy day or hitting a tree etc....But they are one hit and toss so I'm guessing their protection level is that of the EPS? 


The hard hat models seems to have zero safety ratings...hm.I actually thought those were beefier since they could take multiple impacts. No safety rating at all does not seem good. Why bother wearing it? They also offer a third type, the zip mold foam that has different safety specs. I am just hoping to see these in the store, no one near here seems to carry them. 


I did years of martial arts and other sports as a kid. I learned how to fall and probably already whacked my head too many timed for it to make a difference :-/


----------



## Lcdel (Feb 25, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> slow the fuck down or YOU WILL DIE.
> 
> cheers.


oh, dear. i love going fast :laugh: good think im picking up freestyle next year


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i wear the Smith Hustle,great helmet,plenty of vents and scratches too save my noggin a few times getting slammed.but most of my hits where from tree branches that seems to come out from nowhere:dunno:


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought a REd Hi Hi prior to riding Japan earlier this year. I wear Dragon APX. Helmet looks like a watermelon on my head! Any suggestions at other helmets I could look at that wont make my head look like something out of a bad 80's sci-fi? I'll check Smith, Protec and POC


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

mixie said:


> I don't care about being cool but I DO care about looking good and helm MUST match my kit and not fuck up my hair :laugh:
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough I was just reading the Bern website (again, Im real bored at work) Some of their helmets are rated for bike/Skate and some are rated for Ski/Snow. I am now curious as to what the differences in the standards are. As I've said above I've taken some VERY bad crashes on my bike onto asphalt destroying helmets and walked away unharmed. Ive yet to even come close to crashing that hard on my board. d I'd feel more then confident with those on an icy day or hitting a tree etc....But they are one hit and toss so I'm guessing their protection level is that of the EPS?
> ...



I know ZJ's Boarding House in Santa Monica carries BERN Helmets. Not sure of anyone in your area that has them in stock though... Might also want to check with some of the rental places near the mountain(s). If they carry them you could probably check them out on the way up or down. 



I've cracked numerous motorcycle (street & dirt) & bicycle helmets in my day. This thread is making me realize that even though I know how to fall (thanks you years of martial arts & skating as a kid) and I ride slow enough to maintain control wherever I am on the mountain, shit can happen outside of my control - like dumbasses behind me that can't ride in control... I'll be making a trip to some local shops to look at helmets in the next week or 2. Not nearly as concerned with how I look in it, but how protective & comfortable it is.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> The hard hat models seems to have zero safety ratings...hm.I actually thought those were beefier since they could take multiple impacts. No safety rating at all does not seem good. Why bother wearing it? They also offer a third type, the zip mold foam that has different safety specs.



The safety rating is just something that is government stamped and approved. I assure you that the Hard Hats are designed to protect your noggin. You are correct that they do not carry safety ratings. Tell safety rating to the people that were all wearing EPS rated helmets that didn't save their lives.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

mixie said:


> I don't care about being cool but I DO care about looking good


Sorry but that made me laugh


----------



## yojimbo (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a Giro Revolver, which I really like. It's my first and only snowboarding helmet, so I can't compare it to anything. But its very comfortable and warm and comes in plenty of cool colors (I settled on the matte grey). It was very inexpensive (got mine on sale for $50). I wear it with Oakley Crowbars, decent sized goggles, and I don't get any nose pinch.

The only caveat is that it seems to scratch and get dirty very easily. This is both good and bad. It looks like I've taken quite a beating, which I'd like to think ups my street cred and attracts beautiful women. But really, I don't know where half of these scuffs/scratches come from...

Anyways, great lid, scratches easily


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yojimbo said:


> and attracts beautiful women. But really, I don't know where half of these scuffs/scratches come from...
> 
> Anyways, great lid, scratches easily


probably the trunk of your car.


----------



## Volt (Mar 7, 2012)

<-- For someone else looking for helmet suggestions, this thread is super helpful. Thanks all.


----------



## yojimbo (Feb 24, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> probably the trunk of your car.


If I had a car, this would probably be true... 

Also, let me add that I believe how your helmet looks IS important BEACAUSE, if you like the way it looks, you're more likely to use it. And the more you use it, the more likely your skull won't fracture. I tried on half a dozen, and some looked goofy. I must admit they were all comfy in the shop, I based my decision on style.

Let me also say, wearing a helmet is not a gaurantee of concussion prevention. Having a helmet, sometimes I throw caution to the wind and go for something I'm not ready for. It's easy to feel that way with the added protection, but, you can still suffer a concussion with one on!

Safe boarding everyone!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> probably the trunk of your car.



:laugh:


ok, so Ive been reading the Bern Website and it's not really clear which offers more protection. It does say the HH is NOT rated for action sports. And the EPS is. I'm so confuzzled :dunno: 


I went to three places yesterday and not one shop had them  I did check out some RED helmets but I'm kinda set on the bern. It's cute and comes in the pefect color to match my kit. It's true (at least for me) if I don't like the way it looks I won't wear it. I already have one (hand me down) helmet I don't wear. 

I'm going up to Mammoth this weekend and Im sure the shops up there will have one in my size and color!I need a S or XS it seems. 


Ive done a ton of riding with and without a helemt and I don't think it effects what I do or don't do. I often forget that Im not wearing it until I crash and realize I whacked my head.. Luckily Ive yet to hit it hard at all (on my snowboard)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> ok, so Ive been reading the Bern Website and it's not really clear which offers more protection. It does say the HH is NOT rated for action sports. And the EPS is. I'm so confuzzled :dunno:





snowklinger said:


> The safety rating is just something that is government stamped and approved. I assure you that the Hard Hats are designed to protect your noggin. You are correct that they do not carry safety ratings. Tell safety rating to the people that were all wearing EPS rated helmets that didn't save their lives.


again. 10/char.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

I am on my second Giro Omen (in 2 months). It is pretty well designed with internal suspension that snaps out of the socket to further damper the impact. It also have 8 or some odd number vents that is fully adjustable. The ear pad is designed to hold earphones. Plus all the normal Giro helmet stuff. 

Their adjustable back strap is placed oddly though, if you don't move it up a notch you can easily snap the plastic support for it. That is how I broke my first one, when I was pushed back getting off the lift and flipped back into the ground.

The other draw back is that the helmet is on the heavy side when compared to other Giro helmets. I am using an L so the weight is pretty noticeable. After 8 hours of riding, even without major crashes, I would still end up with a slightly sore neck.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Basically Giro is the safest of snowboarding helmets, they also happen to be the ugliest. It all depends on what you want. The safest helmet or t]on that looks and functions good. Or one in between that. If you're going for in between then Red is what you want.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> again. 10/char.


It still doesn't state which helmet offers more or better protection...just one is rated and one isn't. 

So....toss the rating aside. Which helmet has more protection? From reading the Bern site it's not clear. They probably can't come out and say this helmet (without safety rating) is better this this one (w/o rating)


It just lists specs as Thin Shell HH with soft padding (not rated) OR EPS ABS shell with Hard foam padding (rated) 

No where does it say which offers more protection. Or show any info on impact studies done with either helemt etc. (that I could find) 

You just posted some anecdotal evidence of people dying while wearing an EPS helmet. You think a HH would have saved them then or they still would have died? You said "a HH will offer adaqute protection" ok. But better then an EPS? How and why? And how do you know? 

To me, (but I guess I am stupid?) it's not clear from the info provided on the _*Bern website*_ which model offers better coverage. 

However, I am sure either model offers more protection then my beanie and the choice was made for me as the size/model I need (XS) only comes in a Hard Hat. It will be here friday. I still don't want to wear it but I will


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

As far as I know no realistic helmet will save you from a high speed collision. No reasonable helmet is thick enough to do a controlled deceleration of your head/brain to a safe speed. 

So almost any helmet will do for things like falling off a lift, random boarder smack into the back of your head with her board as you sit there strapping in, etc. Thus protective properties should all be equitable.

Just make sure you get ones that will not deform upon impact - like the really old models.

Any other considerations would be do you want adjustable vents, how easy it is to mount a camera, how heavy you want the helmet to be, etc.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Basically Giro is the safest of snowboarding helmets, they also happen to be the ugliest. It all depends on what you want. The safest helmet or t]on that looks and functions good. Or one in between that. If you're going for in between then Red is what you want.


Umm I dunno, I have a (Giro) G9 and don't think it looks that bad. Then WTF do I know, when it comes to fashion or style I'm a retard (long as it's black it's all good)  

I hardly notice the G9 at all except it makes my head sweat if it's warm out and I don't vent it. I tried most of the brands/models suggested and this was the only one that fit my mis-shaped melon. I like it, has a ton of vents, can put speakers in the ear pads, or take the ear pads all the way off if it's really warm.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I ended up going with the Capix Louie Vito Pro Team helmet. Most of the helmets I tried on were comparable in comfort and weight so I ended up narrowing it down to the best fit with my goggles and most aesthetically pleasing. It's ASTM and CE 1077 certified, so it's good for one hard impact. I'm hoping I don't have any more of those.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Good show on finding one you like...

For anybody that's still reading, I got a Smith and here's a few things I think are crucial to a good helmet.

- ratchet strap adjustability at the back. Believe it or not your head is bigger or smaller based on how often you cut your hair, or if you chose to wear a skull warmer underneath.

- closable vents. Couldn't imagine boarding in -25 with open vents, couldn't imagine boarding in +10 without...

- goggle lock. I'm assuming they all come with this now? You're goggle will slip off the back from time to time, if you're not rich it's nice to keep them with you.

- a nice flat spot for a helmet cam mount. I was dead set again the whole helmet cam thing, but folded under the pressure this year. I think at one time or another most people may like to have a helmet cam, would be nice to not eliminate that posibility by having a helmet that doesn't fit any of the standard mounts.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Smith and Bern and buying helmets with audio or one you can upgrade with built in audio, it's infinity more convenient than using headphones.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Basically Giro is the safest of snowboarding helmets,


How do you qualify this statement?



mixie said:


> It still doesn't state which helmet offers more or better protection...just one is rated and one isn't.
> 
> So....toss the rating aside. Which helmet has more protection? From reading the Bern site it's not clear. They probably can't come out and say this helmet (without safety rating) is better this this one (w/o rating)
> 
> ...


Enjoy your hat.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone using Dragon APX with a decent helmet? RED Hi fi does not work with this goggle!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

someone posted a link to a really expensive helmet (like $500 or so), that seem to only be available in europe, or was very hard to find. Can you repost that link?


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

2 Smith Holts. Priced right. Works great with Electric EG2's also. When I really eat it, I still know where I'm at, the date, time, etc. Also have a Pro Tech that my kid used for one trip. It looked cool but fit weird and the straps "fuzz up" easily so it was replaced with another Holt.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Giro covers more of your head than almost all other helmets and has more hard foam padding. I believe all of their helmets are fully certified too. I'm not positive on that though. I know most are, but I don't know about all.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Basically Giro is the safest of snowboarding helmets, they also happen to be the ugliest. It all depends on what you want. The safest helmet or t]on that looks and functions good. Or one in between that. If you're going for in between then Red is what you want.





snowklinger said:


> How do you qualify this statement?





ThunderChunky said:


> _Giro covers more of your head than almost all other helmets and has more hard foam padding._ I believe all of their helmets are fully certified too. I'm not positive on that though. I know most are, but I don't know about all.


Ok. Its fine to slut all over a brand, I love a few myself, but you are sharing your opinion here, there are no facts presented about one helmet being safer than another, not in these quotes, or by anyone else in this thread.

Just to be clear.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

The safest most protective helmet is the one that fits the user properly and is ASTM, CE and/or SNELL certified. Any additional certifications are nice, but do NOT necessarily make that model any safer than others that are certified for that sport. There is no brand or model that is the "safest" helmet, because if there were we'd all go out and buy only that helmet - and they boast the shit out of the fact that were indeed the "safest".


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I just checked every single Giro helmet and every one is certified. Something that not many other companies can say. Also like I said. They cover more of your head than most helmets. Which is pretty obvious why it would be safer. And another is that the hard padding in it is thicker than most other helmets. When you get down into the 60 dollar range though they are gonna be a little less safe than the top line from another company. The most important though is to make sure it fits. 


Here's the website if you wanna have a look. 

Giro Snow Helmets

Giro? Official Site

Giro? Official Site


Also Giro is Class A not class B.


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

I ride TSG Fly - one of the lightest winter helmets on the market (370g/13oz). Very comfortable, almost like a beanie. Actually already second, because first one was creviced (hope this is right word, cuz I don't speak eng very well  ) after a bad landing of jump and catching heel edge on ice... Thanks helmet, I could enjoy snowboarding later that day. I was lucky, because it happened second day after I bought it, and guys in the shop gave me a new helmet for free.  Now the exterior is little bit damaged after some crashes on rails, but it's still ok.
Dunno if it meets the best standards, but it's certified CE EN 1077b, ASTM 2040. Explained here: CEN 1077 - Fiswiki


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a Bern Macon that i picked up at Big 5 sports for $40. It keeps my head warm without a beanie, but most importantly protects my melon!


----------



## Mattfondren (Apr 2, 2012)

I highly suggest a Giro Revolver. I wear a 7 1/2 new era hat and surprisingly can fit in a small in this helmet. I have Von zipper Fishbowls which helps making the helmet look small. i wear it with a skull cap so its low profile and the goggles under the helmet using the interior goggle channel. Try this set up at your shop and you won't be disappointed. if your looking for a low profile look this helmet is best. it almost looks weird since its so small haha


----------

